# Colnago CLX Geometry



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone know the BB drop (not height) on the CLX frame? I ride bikes with TT lengths: 55c (track) and 56c (cross), respectively. Would that mean I should get the 52c Sloping CLX? (effective tt of 55cm).

thanks... in addition I would appreciate general insight on Colnago's geometry.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

OK, so I don't own a CLX, but I test rode one this weekend. I a 5'11" and definitely needed a 54s. In my opinion, if you ride a 55 track and 56 on the cross, you should be fine. I found that the bike would not have worked in a 52s with a longer stem in that I would have been too bent over. I needed a longer head tube.

I would hesitate to say its good, but from your TT length, you should be fine. BTW, they are really nice lookin bikes. I rode one at richardson bike mart in Dallas and it rode very nicely. Good paint (its an 08) and a very nice package overall. If you are going the CC deal, you would score big. Sorry, I know this doesn't help. I hate naked posts! Good luck!


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

That's great help.. the only mystery so far is the BB drop. I can't find any resources on that bit of info from the CC website or Colnago's website (which is startlingly bad).


----------

